# Dark.Souls.II.XBOX360-iMARS and Japanese games.



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, been putting off typing this up for a bit too long.

*Shiei_no_Sonanyl_Refrain_JPN_XBOX360-HR*
A visual novel by the looks of things
*BandFuse_Rock_Legends_JPN_XBOX360-HR*
Region dupe of half nice music learning game.

*Dark.Souls.II.XBOX360-iMARS*
Region free.
There is a collectors edition and an even fancier edition (black armour) but both mostly seem to contain soundtracks, figures and the like.

For those unaware Dark Souls is the spiritual successor to Demon's souls which in turn was a spiritual successor to another series.... It is a franchise noted for its high difficulty and less than easy access to the game. However it has a very devoted fanbase and if you are up for hard and unforgiving game you could do an awful lot worse. By all accounts this is a fine sequel.

Amazon words
Developed by From Software, DARK SOULS II is the highly anticipated sequel to the punishing 2011 breakout hit Dark Souls (9.5/10 Gamespot, 9.0/10 IGN). The unique old-school action RPG experience captivated imaginations of gamers worldwide with incredible challenge and intense emotional reward.
DARK SOULS II brings the franchise’s renowned difficulty & gripping gameplay innovations to both single and multiplayer experiences.

Dare yourself to engage against intense gameplay in a vast world powered by an all new engine that leaps graphics, sound & effects forward like never before.
Immerse yourself into mind-bending environments filled with new twisted monsters and deadly bosses that could only come from the imagination of From Software.

A wide range of threats will prey on human senses & phobias - auditory hallucinations, vertigo, acrophobia and more.
More intricate customisation options provide weapons and armour tailoring to player style.

Updated multiplayer system enables improved online interaction to bring forward cooperative & competitive play.
Dark Souls II features fluid motion-capture animations, upgraded combat system, a vastly expanded suite of characters, deeper customization options, new weapons, armor abilities, and balanced player progression system.

Great Challenges Await The Iron-Willed In Dark Souls 2

From Software Throws Down the Gauntlet to Gamers Seeking Unparalleled Adventure and Hard Fought Glory. "This new chapter in the Dark Souls saga presents opportunities for us to drive innovation in gameplay design, develop an entirely new story, and expand the scope of the world in which the player interacts with the game. We have taken these necessary steps with Dark Souls II in order to evolve the overall experience of the Dark Souls series,” says Tomohiro Shibuya, FromSoftware Director on Dark Souls II."

    Prepare to die... Again: dare yourself to engage against intense gameplay in a vast world powered by an all new engine that leaps graphics, sound & fx forward like never before
    A labyrinth of monsters & bosses: immerse yourself into mind-bending environments filled with new twisted monsters and deadly bosses that could only come from the imagination of from software
    Sensory assault: a wide range of threats will prey on human senses & phobias - auditory hallucinations, vertigo, acrophobia, etc
    Deeper and darker: more intricate customization options provide weapons and armor tailoring to player style
    Evolved multiplayer: updated multiplayer system enables improved online interaction to bring forward cooperative & competitive play
    Go beyond death: dark souls ii features fluid motion-capture animations, upgraded combat system, a vastly expanded suite of characters, deeper customization options, new weapons, armor abilities, and balanced player progression system


*Video*
It has been a week or so now so there should be any amount of footage already up there.
A random let's play


*Boxart* Might as well have the limited and normal editions as they made a bit of effort.



 

*NFO*

```
░                                     
                                ░     ░                                      
                                 ░   ░░       ░                              
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░                            
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░                             
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░                           
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                   
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄       
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █      
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██    
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄            
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒         
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██    
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌   
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████    
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓     
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓      
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░      
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█        
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████            
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓            
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█         
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█       
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████      
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████      
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓      
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██    
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██  
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓   
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓  
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓ 
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓ 
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓  
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓   
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓     
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓        
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█        
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█        
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒ 
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒    
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒       
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒           
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒               
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                  
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██              
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███             
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓           
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓          
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓  
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓       
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓     
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓     
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓    
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓    
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓     
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░     
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░     
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░    
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░    
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░    
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░    
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░    
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░     
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░      
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀       
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░           
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█  
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    Dark Souls II
        Retail Date.......:    11/03/14                             
        Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
        Region............:    RF
        Genre.............:    Role-Playing                               
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
           
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!          
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:                                                      
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                               SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------

